# The Undertaker bids you Greetings!



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

I FINALLY joined HauntForum a few days ago and I couldn't be happier. I'm a lifelong Halloween/horror enthusiast and am looking forward to meeting, conversing with and learning from like-minded Halloweenies. I am stunned, awed and amazed by the talent that I've seen here and I hope to be able to contribute a little something to the madness that is HauntForum.com! MUAHAHAAAAAA!!!! [insert thunder crash here] :jol:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Greetings
Haunted Hot Sauce


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Haunted Hot Sauce, I'm sure you'll fit right in with the rest of us fanatics!!! Love the name by the way!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum Haunted Hot Sauce this place will occupy all your time and burn your soul HAHAHAhahahahaahh (cough cough gotta quit laughing like that)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

meet Victor a few years ago at MHC...drank a few beers together, very nice guy!


Oh and really good hot sauce too!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

*Hello from the barn*


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome Undertaker.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Beer? Hot sauce? Combined? What a good idea. See, I'm learing something from you already. Welcome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

*Hot Sauce-n-Beer!*



scareme said:


> Beer? Hot sauce? Combined? What a good idea. See, I'm learing something from you already. Welcome!


I've actually tried that! ...adding some of my haunted hot sauce to beer! It tastes great but all the little floaty herbs and spices in the beer look a little strange. :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome Haunted Hot Sauce.

Come play with us...for evah and evah and evah


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love the handle and the avatar!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

